# Bubbles



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

I was browsing some of the FB African Cichlid Groups and I havent seen so many air bubbles since 1986 when the trend was undergravel filters. I must be missing something. Is bubbling air making a comeback? I personnaly like my tanks as silent as possible and the constant bubbling would wear on me. I think I get the economics of running an air header and sponge filters if you have a fish room or a fish store. But as a hobbyiest, whats up with this?


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

I guess it's down to preference, it's not something you need as long as you have enough surface agitation I guess. 
Having said that I do have a small bubbler, it's easy for me then to swap this for a box/sponge filter when I'm seeding ready for new tanks. 
As for noise mines hardly noticeable, Oase air pump sits in the cabinet alongside canister filter.
The only thing I do want to swap is the clear airline tubing to black so it blends into the background.


----------



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

So a couple of potential benefits surface break and sponge to quickly swap over and establish bio in a new tank. I guess I can see that. How effective are bubbles in preventing or getting rid of surface film? More effective than a spray bar or powerhead?


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a bubble curtain at the back of my 55, basically to draw attention away from seeing just the plain wall behind it. Some of the fish like it too.


----------

